# It's King Cake time!!!



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

YUMMM!!!!
I love King Cakes! I've had a few from different places around my area from a "famous" place called "Paul's Pastries" to a few other local bakeries tries at making a good king cake.. 
My favorite, by far, is a plain Bavarian Creme filled one from Walmart! At less than $7, you can't go wrong; espesicaily at the rate of one every day or every day and a half! I eat _alot_ of King Cake!

Here is the history of King Cakes (for you poor Northerners and Aussies) who have never heard or seen one. History of the King Cake


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I love king cake! They are kind of hard to come by north of the Manson-Nixon line, though. Any area with a sizable Polish population has something similar: Paczki donuts. They are only available in the weeks leading up to lent, just like the king cake, and they are chock full of butter and filling (my favorite is custard). The idea originally was to use up all your butter and other forbidden stuff before lent.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anything that ugly has *got* to be good! If we had them up here, I'm sure I'd be all over it...just what I need more sugar and calories!!lol


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I love some King's Cake, my buddy had his wife mail some over to him, (we are in Korea) it was good to get a little taste of home.......


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I go through about a king cake once every two days by myself!!!
I love these things!
I need to find a recipe so I can enjoy them all year round!


----------

